# Jeep Patriot Sport vs North



## -WOLF-

I'm having trouble figuring out the differences between the North , and the Sport , specifically the 2008 models. Both cars appear identical, and the Jeep website makes it appear as though the North has many more features than the Sport, however I'm simply not seeing the difference, other than fog lamps. 

Can someone advise me on which model would be superior? For reference: I'm looking for a vehicle that can handle lots of snow and ice, as well as provide some technology and style desires.

Is there another model of Jeep, or another vehicle that you would suggest?


----------



## Corday

The North wasn't sold south of the border. By the OEM pricing of the three models, the North must have had more standard equipment than the Sport and less than the Limited. The Patriot is easy to work on, but you better be prepared as all Jeeps have more mechanical problems than most other vehicles.


----------



## -WOLF-

So I should start catching up on the ways of the gearhead if I want to maintain a Jeep, unless I don't mind spending a lot.


----------



## MPR

From what I can glean from discussions on the Jeep forums, the North has standard four wheel drive and an added block heater for cold weather use. Specs may change from year to year though.


----------



## MPR

Here is a discussion that may reveal the difference:

"North Edition" Features? - Jeep Patriot Forums


----------



## -WOLF-

Ah okay. I think I get the picture now. More Winter weather utility primarily. Exactly what I was looking for. I like the 2008 models much better than the interior of the newer models, too.

I was originally comparing the Sport to the Compass, but the Compass looks to be more casual luxury than sport utility. As this is going to be my first real car that I'm getting (My current car is more-or-less a throwaway that hasn't been annihilated yet), I'm just trying to think practical, long-term and such.


----------

